# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Visa help!!!!!

## South East Asia

Can anyone help us sort out the tangled web of obtag visas whilst on the road backpacking?



Our plan...

90 days US- Visas no problem...
Australia- visas no problem...
We will be applying for these from U.K.


then onto S.E Asia......
How do we apply for visas for S.E Asia whilst on our travels?
We want to have as much freedom as possible but keep going round in loops when looking at applying....How do you guys already out there apply for visas between countries without tying yourselves down with a prescheduled timetable? 

Please please help

----------


## sankalppatil732

Getting help to apply for a visa. Page Content. Expand all Collapse all ... Immigration assistance. Under section 276 of the Migration Act 1958, 'immigration.

----------


## davidsmith36

A migrant visa is the visa issued to people wishing to live for all time in the U.S. A nonimmigrant visa is the visa issued to people with a perpetual home outside the U.S. in any case, who wishes to be in the U.S. on a brief premise (i.e. Tourism, restorative treatment, business, transitory work, or study.

----------


## Gavvrie

I found this information https://documentuniverse.com/2021/04...uments-online/ on the Internet on how to get immigration documents pretty quickly and if you use small airports to fly to another country, then these documents will be enough for you to travel. On the site you will find more information about this, but so far all the reviews that I read on the Internet write that this is a good solution for exchange students, businessmen who are often on business trips and travelers.

----------


## FR33DDAWG

Abobaaboba

----------

